# What's the oldest BMW that you'd use as a daily driver?



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

All,

I'm curious to know what the oldest BMW that you'd use as a daily driver would be, considering how well they stack up by modern safety standards.

Personally, I enjoy my E46, but I'd like to own an E24 635CSi or E30 325iS someday, in "well preserved" condition in addition to my E46 or whatever newer BMW some day replaces it. 

I was born in 1981 and somehow survived being driven around in vehicles much more unsafe than a 1980s BMW (1980s Japanese cars, a VW Vanagon or two, etc), so in the event my wife and I have a kid, I'd feel fine about taking said kid around from time to time in a 1980s BMW (which would be the fun 3rd car in the household). Obviously, the newer cars have more safety features, but BMWs have always been well engineered with respect to safety features (at least for their time).

What are your thoughts? Is this a foolish idea or reasonable?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

A M635CSi is fine as a DD if you have the money. They can be expensive to keep on the road. I'd avoid one as the parts prices are insane. That goes for anything M-powered. 

I owned an e34 for many years. It was fine as a DD. Parts and repairs are no problem. E30 should be fine too. Personal preference as to which you want. I'm not a big fan of the e36. 

Safety? Better not bring home an Isseta or a 700. Nothing wrong with a 2002, but it won't do as well as the big cars from the 80s and 90s. 
And yes you are crazy. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jimbo335 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've never been in one, but I think I would like a 850 from the mid 90's.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Safety? Better not bring home an Isseta or a 700. Nothing wrong with a 2002, but it won't do as well as the big cars from the 80s and 90s.
> And yes you are crazy. Nothing wrong with that.


Hell yeah I'm crazy :bigpimp:

Seriously, I feel like the older cars offer a more visceral and fun driving experience than my E46, which feels incredibly isolated compared to the '90 325iX coupe a high school friend used to drive in the late 90's/early 2000s.

Modern cars are generally safer. That said, one can't live in a bubble and erase all forms of risk to oneself. If I was to do that, I might as well stop driving and just ride mass transit, as it's statistically safer that driving one's own personal car. No dice. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

Hell yeah they are more fun! I DD a '73 2002 tii, and it's always a blast. I don't know how it would do in an accident, but I try not to think about those things while I drive it


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

My first BMW was a 1976 530i (which I completely rebuilt over the years)....no airbags or any of the other safety gizmos which are found on modern cars. I never felt anything less than completely safe in that car, it was built like a tank. Most importantly, I`ve always believed that a car which allows you to *avoid* an accident has a huge advantage over one that allows you to *survive* an accident....


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Jimbo335 said:


> I've never been in one, but I think I would like a 850 from the mid 90's.


I have. Nice car but I'd rather have something easier.


----------



## tommyd123 (Jul 29, 2010)

My 13 year-old dishwasher offered a more visceral dishwashing experience. It was louder and used more water than my new dishwasher...

For a daily driver I would want a car that offered a rewarding driving experience while taking advantage of modern safety features, comforts, and economy. For me, my e46 fits the bill.

An older car may be nice for nostalgic reasons or for a hobby but not for a daily driver. Whether my commute is long or short, I would rather have a newer car and leave the older one for the weekends.

The argument that "a certian car kept me safe when I was young..." is silly. Maybe YOU were safe but older cars were not safer. Just because a car is built like a tank does not mean it is safer compared to a newer car that is smaller but built with more safety features. A car from the '80s, no matter how big and heavy, will not do so well against a 4500lb modern SUV. If family members will spend a lot of time in the car, the decision becomes a no brainer.

--Thomas


----------



## moorechr (Nov 13, 2010)

tommyd123 said:


> my 13 year-old dishwasher offered a more visceral dishwashing experience. It was louder and used more water than my new dishwasher...
> 
> For a daily driver i would want a car that offered a rewarding driving experience while taking advantage of modern safety features, comforts, and economy. For me, my e46 fits the bill.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

tommyd123 said:


> A car from the '80s, no matter how big and heavy, will not do so well against a 4500lb modern SUV. If family members will spend a lot of time in the car, the decision becomes a no brainer.
> 
> --Thomas


Based on that argument, I might as well stop driving my E46 and get the newest X5 that I can afford, given that the laws of physics will be on the X5's side over an E46-sized car in a collision.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Fast Bob said:


> My first BMW was a 1976 530i (which I completely rebuilt over the years)....no airbags or any of the other safety gizmos which are found on modern cars. I never felt anything less than completely safe in that car, it was built like a tank. Most importantly, I`ve always believed that a car which allows you to *avoid* an accident has a huge advantage over one that allows you to *survive* an accident....


Bob - I agree wholeheartedly. Crash safety is just part of the equation of being safe on the road.

Driving a well kept E24 or E30 is probably safer than driving a mid 90's Hyundai, and I see plenty of people still driving those cr*pcans on a daily basis.


----------



## tommyd123 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shrike said:


> Based on that argument, I might as well stop driving my E46 and get the newest X5 that I can afford, given that the laws of physics will be on the X5's side over an E46-sized car in a collision.


Nooo...Based on that argument you should not do anything. You asked what I would drive, not what YOU should drive. Also, you asked if it was a foolosh idea or not, so obviously you have some reservations about using a 20+ year old BMW as a daily driver, otherwise you wouldn't be asking us. The only factor you included in your question was safety.

If you want to use safety to justify a 1990 325is as a daily driver, that would be foolish... Unless your other option was a motorcycle.

You want a vintage BMW as a daily driver, thats all you need to justify your decision. Its your ride that you are paying for, not me.

--Thomas


----------



## terrievann (Nov 24, 2010)

Find yourself a nice E30 1987-1990 2 door you cant go wrong, that was my first BMW and it has 245,000 and still cranks on first turn.Replaced timing belt and had head changed out when got back from Iraq in 07-08 been riding since then and I just purchased a 06 330i with 30k miles and I love it.


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

Been daily driving my 74 2002Lux since purchasing in 1974. 
Earl
74 2002Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

emyers said:


> Been daily driving my 74 2002Lux since purchasing in 1974.
> Earl
> 74 2002Lux
> 02 M Roadster
> 72 Volvo 1800ES


It's good to have comrade on these boards! :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Even as a E46 owner, I prefer to daily drive my E30. My normal commute doesn't involve the highway, and around town the E30 is just more fun.

I would consider an 2002 as a commuter, assuming it was in good condition. One downside of old cars is wiring - regardless of what you do, it becomes brittle eventually.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Anything. I'm not worried about passive safety in a car, as long as I've got a steel cage around me and a seatbelt to hold me in. Everything's 'safe enough'. As for reliability, again, anything that's not falling apart.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

Age wouldn't be a factor I always have a older car to drive along with a newer one. I put the half of the miles on the older car and have the newer car for weekends/ nice days. The only daily driver factor would be if it is a collectible I wouldn't be driving it in the salt or want to put the daily miles on it.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

reidconti said:


> Anything. I'm not worried about passive safety in a car, as long as I've got a steel cage around me and a seatbelt to hold me in. Everything's 'safe enough'. As for reliability, again, anything that's not falling apart.


Seriously! While my E46 is safe by modern standards, I'd happily drive an older car and would feel perfectly safe doing so as long as it wasn't falling apart.


----------



## Billy D (Dec 1, 2010)

besides the safety issue you gotta factor in throwing money at it. I'm an e28 guy but I'd rather dd an e46 m54. It's getting to the point where a cheap decent e46's doesn't cost that much more than a nice e30 (with newish suspension, timing belt... or heck an m54 transplant, and good interior). I think e46's still have a lot of the feel of the older ones and they're also about as easy to work on (m54's that is).


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

I've seen a few E30s for sale with S52 swaps that were awfully tempting. Assuming the swap was well done, that combination would be extremely fun.

And there's nothing like the looks of the E24 635CSi. To me that car is just freakin' gorgeous.


----------



## noexceptions325 (Dec 18, 2007)

i still DD my 1985/6 325e
So many e46 drivers commenting.... new cars are nice but i feel like they take away from driving, i really want to hear my M20 scream as is bounces off the redline. Not sit in an air conditioned soundproof capsule.. Granted yes your cars are faster and handle better and BLA BLA BLA 
i love sitting in my 25 year old over death trap and listening to the tick of my rockers. 
You wont appreciate the simplicity and joy of an older BMW till you try it guys


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

noexceptions325 said:


> Granted yes your cars are faster and handle better and BLA BLA BLA


Not like any of that stuff matters on a commute anyway 

Granted, my car is 15 years newer than yours, but also lacks pretty much every fancy gadget that yours also lacks!

Oh well, people who buy 'modern' cars can enjoy the pressure to buy a whole damn new car every 2 years because the new Nav screen is 1.3" larger or some such nonsense. If you don't buy something just because it has every toy possible, you won't feel envious and out-of-date when your car is no longer the best.

Anyway, the latest cars are getting ever more massive, and the outward view getting worse and worse. Pretty soon cars won't have windows at all. The sills are often as high as your shoulder on some vehicles. Crazy. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

noexceptions325 said:


> i still DD my 1985/6 325e
> So many e46 drivers commenting.... new cars are nice but i feel like they take away from driving, i really want to hear my M20 scream as is bounces off the redline.


Hey, you're preaching to the choir here :thumbup:

Although I've always been a sucker for the sound of an M30 at full whack.


----------



## Euro Six (Feb 11, 2010)

*Oldest BMW daily driver*

I just bought a 2004 Alpine White E60 6 speed manual to replace my 1983 633CSI.
Since I am in the Northeast, the 633 has been rusting badly, hence the need for the E60.
The 633 had about 350K miles on it and still runs. I will probably donate the car to a worthy charity.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Mine. (1999 528)


----------



## special_k535i (Dec 9, 2010)

*635csi*

my father and i just happen to have one laying around. we were going to restore it, however its just too much money at this time. we have all the spare parts. its an 85 with a five speed...oh yea and its straight from GERMANY


----------



## special_k535i (Dec 9, 2010)

noexceptions325 said:


> i still DD my 1985/6 325e
> So many e46 drivers commenting.... new cars are nice but i feel like they take away from driving, i really want to hear my M20 scream as is bounces off the redline. Not sit in an air conditioned soundproof capsule.. Granted yes your cars are faster and handle better and BLA BLA BLA
> i love sitting in my 25 year old over death trap and listening to the tick of my rockers.
> You wont appreciate the simplicity and joy of an older BMW till you try it guys


you got the damn right idea. nothing beats the sound of your own engine over that other kids music in his sh*tbox civic. sexonwheels thats an understatement...maybe a shakingorgasmonwheels


----------



## jamesshubin_05 (Nov 30, 2010)

1985 325e all day everyday for a year lol!!! to this day the beast runs like a champ!


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

tommyd123 said:


> The argument that "a certian car kept me safe when I was young..." is silly. Maybe YOU were safe but older cars were not safer. Just because a car is built like a tank does not mean it is safer compared to a newer car that is smaller but built with more safety features. A car from the '80s, no matter how big and heavy, will not do so well against a 4500lb modern SUV. If family members will spend a lot of time in the car, the decision becomes a no brainer.


Your premise is fine, but your conclusion is absurd.

You're right that modern cars are safer than ever. "Built like a tank" does not mean "protects the occupants well in a crash."

That said, you're quite unlikely to die in a car. The odds that you'll be in a collision serious enough for the specific car to make a difference as to whether you live or die, well, that must border on statistical insignificance.

Want your family to be safe? Make sure you get a good night's sleep every night. Check your tire pressure regularly. Pay attention. Don't use your cell phone. Don't fiddle with the radio constantly. Don't divert your attention. Any one of these changes will probably make a bigger difference in terms of safety than your choice of car.

If you're worried that your BMW is 10 or 20 years out-of-date, safety-wise, well, you've officially run out of problems in life. Congrats!


----------



## sambb (Jul 25, 2006)

drove a 80s 325 into the ground... just to say i could...
but it felt unsafe compared to modern cars, not so much in the handling category, but more in the "if i get hit, there arent airbags" category


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

reidconti said:


> want your family to be safe? Make sure you get a good night's sleep every night. Check your tire pressure regularly. Pay attention. Don't use your cell phone. Don't fiddle with the radio constantly. Don't divert your attention. Any one of these changes will probably make a bigger difference in terms of safety than your choice of car.
> 
> If you're worried that your bmw is 10 or 20 years out-of-date, safety-wise, well, you've officially run out of problems in life. Congrats!


+1000.


----------

